# Historically important photographs



## Vronsky

So, let's start with something.










1986: Marathoners - Olympics in Athens.










1922: The seal on the doors of the tomb of Tutankhamen. It had remained intact for an incredible 3,245 years.










1932: Painting The Eiffel Tower.


----------



## Pugg

Tiananmen Square protests of 1989


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

The Battle of Midway, 1942


----------



## Pugg

Vietnam War


----------



## Ingélou

Pugg said:


> Vietnam War


This is indeed an important historic photograph & I remember when it came out & how deeply shocked I felt.
Had to post because I couldn't bear to put 'like' on it.


----------



## Pugg

Ingélou said:


> This is indeed an important historic photograph & I remember when it came out & how deeply shocked I felt.
> Had to post because I couldn't bear to put 'like' on it.


I know the feeling, that's why I avoid to post Twin Towers picture .


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

On a less depressing note:










Stravinsky and Walt Disney.


----------



## Vronsky

1961: Bertrand Russell at the anti-Polaris protest, Whitehall.










1912: Machu Picchu shortly after its 'discovery'










1923: Walt and Roy O. Disney on the day that they opened the Disney studio in Los Angeles.


----------



## Pugg

Funeral ; Diana Princess of Wales 1997.


----------



## Ingélou

3 Queens mourning for King George VI, 1952.










Queen Elizabeth II his daughter, Queen Mary his mother, Queen Elizabeth the Queen Mother, his wife.


----------



## Lyricus

History in the making.


----------



## Pugg

Fall of the Berlin Wall 1989 .


----------



## znapschatz

The March from Selma to Montgomery, 1965

This is a slideshow edit of 30+ out of 250 photographs I made during a 4 week period in Alabama. Regrets, no sound, but usually I provide the narrative when showing them.

http://s1167.photobucket.com/user/znapschatz/slideshow/Selma march

(reposted from another thread)


----------



## majlis

Wansee Villa. In that place the fate of several million Jews was organized. Heinrich pressided. Eichman took notes.


----------



## majlis

First Wieniavsky violin contest, Warsow, 1935. First, Ginette, second, King David. No violin contest before or after have such a group of genius together in one place. A curiosity: Ginette was the winner, but Oistrakh was the one invited to record something. And he did it. If you want to hear his very first recordings, they are on YouTube.


----------



## majlis

I add to last photo: people were: Oistrakh - (?) - Temianka - Boris Goldstein - Neveu - Ida Hendel and Hassid !!!. I think that tall guy behind Neveu to her left and on the wall, was Piotr Stoliarsky, Oistrtakh's (and many other) teacher.


----------



## Manxfeeder

San Francisco's Golden Gate Bridge under construction. I don't see any safety harnesses anchoring these workmen to the bridge. I hope I'm wrong. Still, I'm glad it wasn't me up there.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Two buddies, Erik Satie and Claude Debussy, in 1910.


----------



## Taggart

Manxfeeder said:


> San Francisco's Golden Gate Bridge under construction. I don't see any safety harnesses anchoring these workmen to the bridge. I hope I'm wrong. Still, I'm glad it wasn't me up there.
> 
> View attachment 86647


If you think that's bad try this










Construction workers eat their lunches atop a steel beam 800 feet above ground, at the building site of the RCA Building in Rockefeller Center in New York, Sept. 29, 1932.

or


----------



## Vronsky

1930: Two Nobel prize winners -- Albert Einstein and Rabindranath Tagore










1909: L. N. Tolstoy telling the Story of the Cucumber to his grandchildren










1969: Wernher von Braun with Engines of Saturn V


----------



## Pugg

John F. Kennedy
22 November 1963, just before the fatal shooting.


----------



## Rhombic

Goodbye, Nazi Germany.


----------



## Morimur

Rhombic said:


> View attachment 86669
> 
> 
> Goodbye, Nazi Germany.


Hello Soviet Russia.


----------



## Morimur




----------



## znapschatz

Morimur said:


> Hello Soviet Russia.


In 1945, I'm okay with it.


----------



## TxllxT

First photo ever taken: 1828 View from the window at le Gras










Boulevard du Temple 1838 by Louis Daguerre. First photo with people.


----------



## cwarchc

Nelson Mandela released from 27 years of prison


----------



## JosefinaHW

znapschatz said:


> The March from Selma to Montgomery, 1965
> 
> This is a slideshow edit of 30+ out of 250 photographs I made during a 4 week period in Alabama. Regrets, no sound, but usually I provide the narrative when showing them.
> 
> http://s1167.photobucket.com/user/znapschatz/slideshow/Selma march
> 
> (reposted from another thread)


:znapschatz: What an amazing collection! On slide 14 a woman is wearing a button that says "We try harder"--what is the story behind that button?


----------



## znapschatz

JosefinaHW said:


> :znapschatz: What an amazing collection! On slide 14 a woman is wearing a button that says "We try harder"--what is the story behind that button?


That button was from a then current advertising campaign of Avis Rent-a-car. It was meant to acknowledge that Hertz was the number 1 company in that field, but at number 2 they "try harder," whatever that meant, becoming a catch phrase. But some in the Civil Rights movement thought it a good slogan for their efforts, too. The significance here was that this woman was a southern white civil rights supporter from rural Alabama, one of the few brave souls who resisted racism while living isolated in one of the most segregated states in the union. She showed me scars on her legs from a time in the 1950s when she and her husband were kidnapped by KKK thugs and beaten with bull whips. This heroine was a living reminder that even in the most benighted times and places, there are always some bright, shining souls who keep hope alive.

I'm going to have to provide a sound track to these photos, or at least, extended captions. Each one was included in the full length version because of a story behind it, but since I show to a variety of audiences and in different lengths, I need to be on hand to explain.

BTW, did you catch the picture of me? I'm at #20. :wave:


----------



## DeepR

Pictures of the Endurance, Shackleton's ship on his journey to Antarctica (1914-1916).
http://www.shackleton-endurance.com/wp1/


----------



## Pugg

Battle of Somme


----------



## aimee

This day, 47 years ago, the first human footprint was set on the Moon, and will be there for a millions years. There is no wind to blow them away.


----------



## Vronsky

Between 1860-1880: Samurai










1912: Titanic survivors










1909: Mongolian shaman


----------



## Azol

That Vietnam picture... heart-rending... I am crying now...


----------



## cwarchc

perhaps, in the light of the current issues in the US, a poignant image?


----------



## majlis

Auer pupils. How many do you recognize? Jascha and Toscha are evident, but who else?


----------



## majlis

Menuhin recording his famous young version of Elgar's concerto. Elgar is the conductor.


----------



## Guest

Joan Baez marching in Selma in 1965 with Susan Sarandon.


----------



## Guest

American Civil War soldier, Hong Neok Woo.


----------



## Guest

Okay, maybe not.


----------



## Guest

Geronimo's Cadillac.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Ghandi and his spinning wheel.


----------



## Guest

Hindenburg passes over Jersey, 1937. It exploded over Lakehurst later that day.


----------



## Guest

Keshia Thomas throws herself over a Klansman about to be killed by a mob. She saved his life and stated she acted instinctively to prevent a murder. His son thanked her in person. The man himself, however, has never thanked her.


----------



## Guest

Victor Redseal said:


> Geronimo's Cadillac.


Actually, Geronimo is posing in a 1904 Locomobile Model C. This photo was a lame attempt to show how the white man's ways had civilized this primitive savage. In reality, the car did not belong to Geronimo who did not know how to drive. In fact, few, if any, Indians could drive at this time much less own a car. Geronimo was, in fact, still in prison when this photo was taken. He would be dead in five years at age 69. The photo inspired Michael Murphey's 1972 hit, "Geronimo's Cadillac."


----------



## Vronsky

1944: The Cologne cathedral stands tall amidst the ruins of the city after allied bombings.










1963: JFK's funreal in the Capitol Building


----------



## cwarchc

Tenzing Norgay


----------



## cwarchc

A rather sad one


----------



## majlis

Moscow: radio announce invasion to people in the street


----------



## majlis

New York. Thousands march in protest by the burning of books by the Nazis.


----------



## cwarchc

1st man in space


----------



## majlis

Blood brothers, the same heart.


----------



## majlis

Luna Park, Buenos Aires. Biggest Nazi act outside Germany, April 1938.


----------



## aimee

Image Caption:
_Titanic_ struck a North Atlantic iceberg at 11:40 p.m. in the evening of April 14, 1912 at a speed of 20.5 knots (23.6 MPH). The berg scraped along the starboard or right side of the hull below the waterline, slicing open the hull between five of the adjacent watertight compartments. If only one or two of the compartments had been opened, _Titanic_ might have stayed afloat, but when so many were sliced open, the watertight integrity of the entire forward section of the hull was fatally breached. _Titanic_ slipped below the waves at 2:20 a.m. on April 15. The Cunard Liner _RMS Carpathia_ arrived at the scene around two hours after _Titanic_ sank, finding only a few lifeboats and no survivors in the 28 degrees Fahrenheit water. Bernice Palmer took this picture of the iceberg identified as the one which sank _Titanic_, by the survivors who climbed aboard _Carpathia_. The large iceberg is surrounded by smaller ice floes, indicating how far north in the Atlantic Ocean the tragedy struck. (Photo by Bernice Palmer, courtesy of the National Museum of American History, Kenneth E. Behring Center)

http://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/photos-of-the-titanic-tragedy-from-101-years-ago-19446446/?no-ist


----------



## Pugg

Vronsky said:


> 1963: JFK's funreal in the Capitol Building


I've seen pictures from that funeral, the bit where the young John Kennedy salutes his fathers coffin, heartbreaking.


----------



## Levanda

Despite I am not agree with that, I went and showed my solidarity with Baltic States. 
On 23 August 1989, two million people held hands to form a human chain over 600 km long linking three capital cities - Vilnius in Lithuania, Riga in Latvia and Tallinn in Estonia. This peaceful political demonstration became known as 'The Baltic.


----------



## majlis

Sir, you've all our support!


----------



## majlis

The Munich Pact. And the puppets surrender to Satan.


----------



## Pugg

​Romania got rid of his dictators, 1989


----------



## Vronsky

Pugg said:


> ​Romania got rid of his dictators, 1989


On the same subject. People's justice.


----------



## Pugg

Vronsky said:


> On the same subject. People's justice.


I've search for that picture and couldn't find it so, chapeau.:tiphat:


----------



## TxllxT

Peace between Israel and Egypt: I'll never forget the Jimmy Carter smile.


----------



## Pugg

TxllxT said:


> Peace between Israel and Egypt: I'll never forget the Jimmy Carter smile.


He's the only one still smiling .


----------



## majlis

The big three. FDR looked weak and sick. He died a short
time later.


----------



## majlis

Nuremberg opening ceremony.


----------



## Pugg

Rosa Louise McCauley Parks (February 4, 1913 - October 24, 2005) was an African American ... Upon her death in 2005, she was the first woman and third non-US government official to lie in honor at the Capitol Rotunda. ... The bus was among the first ways I realized there was a black world and a white world.


----------



## majlis

Debut of a very young Russian violinist. He have already very good reviews from Europe. Could be interesting, I thing I'll go.


----------



## majlis

Didn't find references about this guy. He should have been good to play there, that piece and with that orchestra and conductor. Suppose he was a brother of Emanuel. If he had on the violin a technique comparable, he had to be really good. A mistery guy.


----------



## Pugg

​ Yesterday 71 years ago; Nagasaki.


----------



## Ingélou

Pugg said:


> ​ Yesterday 71 years ago; Nagasaki.


Can't 'like' this - but it's a very important & thought-provoking photo. :tiphat:


----------



## majlis

The nazis forced best forgers in Europe, to work as slaves doing fakes pounds and dollars. They hopped to flood the market with false money and destroy the economy of the allieds. Major part of the forgers were Jews. And they did a real fantastic work, as can be appreciate.


----------



## helenora

Historically important photographs.

and why do we associate them with so called historically important events which unfortunately in this or that way related to wars, various conflicts and disagreements - consequently politics. Yes, they shape our lives and they determine direction of "history", but those figures who determine and form our ideas and inner life don't they play in some way even more important part in historical development, the way people think? They are the ones who influence generations and on this canvas , on this basis of ideas we find and see how other events take place, including those of political importance.

so here we are , historically important photographs ( according to my interpretation ), just some of them to begin with, first that came to mind.....and first that I was able to find photos.










well, everyone knows this one, no need for introductions 










Sigmund Freud, G. Stanley Hall, Carl Jung. Back row, Abraham Brill,










Leo Tolstoy


----------



## Pugg

​
1968
Bobby Kennedy is assassinated


----------



## Ingélou

Pugg said:


> ​
> 1968
> Bobby Kennedy is assassinated


I remember that! I was in my teens and had a bit of a crush on the poor man.


----------



## Vronsky

South pole seen from outer space by NASA.










1932: A smoking break during the construction of the RCA building.










1920: Samuel Reshevsky, age 8, defeating several chess masters at once in France.


----------



## helenora

Vronsky said:


> 1920: Samuel Reshevsky, age 8, defeating several chess masters at once in France.


it reminded me of Chess story by S. Zweig


----------



## znapschatz

Pugg said:


> ​
> 1968
> Bobby Kennedy is assassinated


Robert Kennedy's last rally.


This photo was taken by me during the last hours of a Kennedy blitz in the Latino communities of Los Angeles. On this occasion I was following the daylong events, caught this on Olvera Street in the downtown. On the following day was the election, and that evening a victory celebration at the Ambassador Hotel. I was there, too, but only found out about the shooting along with everyone else. The rest of the night, I was at Parker Center, main LAPD building, waiting for a name and ID photo of the suspect. At 6 AM, the photos were distributed, and the shooter turned out to be Sirhan Sirhan. Although I never saw or heard of him before, he happened to have lived in my neighborhood. Small town, Los Angeles.


----------



## znapschatz

helenora said:


> it reminded me of Chess story by S. Zweig


Great story! What a writer!


----------



## TxllxT

Hindenburg disaster










Romanov family portrait










Closing of the Afsluitdijk


----------



## Wood

Here is a 9/11 picture, but in Chile, 1973:










British aircraft flown by an American backed militia strike the Presidential Palace in Santiago. Inside, the democratically elected President Allende is defeated and takes his own life.

One of the key moments of US imperialism post WW2 which led to the death of 2,000 'disappeared' and the collapse of civilisation under General Pinochet.


----------



## Guest

Lincoln seated next to Andrew Johnson at the Second Inauguration. Btw, Lincoln was a republican and Johnson a democrat--would never, ever happen today.









Also in attendance was John Wilkes Booth.









In addition to Booth, several other co-conspirators attended including (from right to left) John Surratt, Lewis Powell, Edmund Spangler, George Atzerodt and David Herald. The bearded man between Herald and Atzerodt is suspected by a number of historians to be another conspirator but no one knows who he is. Some have even suspected him of being Dr. Samuel Mudd in disguise and facially the man does indeed bear a resemblance but there is great deal of disagreement over how deeply Mudd was involved even though he did go to prison as a conspirator for some years before being pardoned by Andrew Johnson. Surratt was in Elmira, New York the day the assassination went down and likely did not know about it or he may have suspected it and so made sure he was out of town when it happened. He fled first to Canada then to Rome and became part of the Papal Zouaves for some years before returning to the US where he lectured on the terrible injustice done to his mother--Mary Surratt--who was hung alongside Powell, Atzerodt and Herald. She had always and to the last insisted that she was innocent and Powell even tried to save her as they stood together on the gallows by insisting that she was not involved and shouldn't be executed. But the death order had already been signed.


----------



## Guest

The bodies of Mussolini and several other fascist leaders were hung upside down over a filling station in Milan where the corpses were abused. One of the dead was Clara Petacci, Il Duce's mistress. Upon seeing her hanging body one woman was heard to remark, "All of that and not a run in her stockings." When Churchill received the news of Mussolini's execution, he commented that at last bloody beast was dead. Hwever, when he was informed that Petacci suffered the same fate, he jumped up and screamed out a demand as to who was responsible for this outrage. The executioner was a communist named Walter Audisio aka Colonel Valerio.


----------



## Wood

To counterbalance the heavy themes above, here are two historically important photographs of the 1954 Knobbly Knees Championship held at a Butlin's Holiday Camp in Yorkshire.

It started okay:










But then went badly wrong.










:lol:


----------



## TxllxT

Moshe Dayan crossing the Suez Canal










Neville Chamberlain's 'Peace in our time'










Khrushev's famous fake shoe photo


----------



## Pugg

James Cleveland "Jesse" Owens (September 12, 1913 - March 31, 1980) was an American ... At the 1936 Summer Olympics in Berlin winning gold


----------



## Wood

Pugg said:


> James Cleveland "Jesse" Owens (September 12, 1913 - March 31, 1980) was an American ... At the 1936 Summer Olympics in Berlin winning gold


This photo was from Mexico 1968 and was shown upthread. It can't be posted too often though. The subsequent life of the Australian bronze medallist is sad and shows the Australian authorities in a very poor light.

Here is Jesse Owens:










Give it a good shake Jesse.


----------



## Wood

More Nazi saluting, this time from the England football team:


----------



## starthrower

American's making more embarrassing history for our children to look back on with horror and disgust.


----------



## Guest

TxllxT said:


> https://s-media-cache-
> 
> [IMG]http://cdn.history.com/sites/2/2015/06/hith-neville-Chamberlain-Peace-in-our-Time-1938-E.jpeg
> 
> Neville Chamberlain's 'Peace in our time'


Not true. He's holding up the funniest joke in the world without which Britain would have lost the war. I saw a documentary of it once.


----------



## QuietGuy

Pugg said:


> John F. Kennedy
> 22 November 1963, just before the fatal shooting.


A related picture -- JFK Jr saluting his father's casket:


----------



## znapschatz

Victor Redseal said:


> Not true. He's holding up the funniest joke in the world without which Britain would have lost the war. I saw a documentary of it once.


I see we watched the same documentary.


----------



## Wood

znapschatz said:


> I see we watched the same documentary. :lol:


You guys need to provide a link to the doc.


----------



## sospiro

Earthrise










taken by astronaut William Anders in 1968, during the Apollo 8 mission. Nature photographer Galen Rowell declared it "the most influential environmental photograph ever taken." (wiki)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

sospiro said:


> Earthrise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taken by astronaut William Anders in 1968, during the Apollo 8 mission. Nature photographer Galen Rowell declared it "the most influential environmental photograph ever taken." (wiki)


What makes it so influential?


----------



## sospiro

_St Paul's Survives_ is the name of a photograph of St. Paul's Cathedral, London. It was taken by photographer Herbert Mason in the early hours of 30 December 1940.


----------



## sospiro

Johnnie Burgess said:


> What makes it so influential?


It shows both the beauty and the fragility of earth.


----------



## sospiro

09 August 1974.

Richard Nixon giving his trademark salute as he leaves the White House on 'Marine One' on the day after he resigned.


----------



## Taggart

Fred Morley Daily Mirror.

Yes, I know it's a fake, but that's what makes it a thought provoking photo.


----------



## znapschatz

Victor Redseal said:


> Joan Baez marching in Selma in 1965 with Susan Sarandon.


Is there a credit for this photograph?


----------



## znapschatz

Johnnie Burgess said:


> What makes it so influential?





sospiro said:


> It shows both the beauty and the fragility of earth.


In the long run, its effect was subtle but profound. It literally changed the perception of our world from the center of the universe to 
its true identity, one cosmic entity among countless others, and the only one we have. Once we see ourselves in that way, thinking shifts. That can be observed in everything from the sciences to popular culture, particularly in re environmental considerations. But culture takes time to develop, and my only hope is that it's not too late.


----------



## Guest

Wood said:


> You guys need to provide a link to the doc.


----------



## Wood

Victor Redseal said:


>


Hilarious, cheers.


----------



## sospiro

George VI waves goodbye to his daughter, Princess Elizabeth, on 31 January 1952. They would never see one another again.










Princess Elizabeth arrives back in UK as Queen on 07 February 1952.


----------



## Pugg

sospiro said:


> George VI waves goodbye to his daughter, Princess Elizabeth, on 31 January 1952. They would never see one another again.
> 
> Princess Elizabeth arrives back in UK as Queen on 07 February 1952.


Look at her now, still going "strong", love the great grand children.


----------



## starthrower

My sister and brother in law live just a couple miles from this horrible flooding
in Baton Rouge. Please stop raining now!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

starthrower said:


> My sister and brother in law live just a couple miles from this horrible flooding
> in Baton Rouge. Please stop raining now!


That is just terrible.


----------



## cwarchc

A shining light in humanity


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Hey, we can't forget this.









or this


----------



## majlis

A nice collection of noses


----------



## Guest

Flint-Beecher tornado, June 8, 1953. 8:30 p.m. Killed 116, injured 844, $19 million in damage. F5 rating. One of the top 10 worst tornadoes in US history. Highly unusual in Michigan.


----------



## sospiro

Conrad Schumann defects to West Berlin on the third day of the construction of the Berlin Wall.


----------



## TxllxT

1972 Fischer vs Spassky










1985 Karpov vs Kasparov










1996 Kasparov vs Deep Blue


----------



## TxllxT

Maria Callas & Aristotle Onassis










Jacky & Aristotle


----------



## starthrower

Onassis and his trophies!


----------



## znapschatz

Yes, but keep in mind she brought something to the relationship, as well. A President's wife is a veritable repository of government and business contacts. That is especially true of the widow Kennedy, who during the Camelot years had cultivated not only JFK's but made her own. She was more than an ornament.


----------



## sospiro

The Enola Gay which dropped its atomic bomb on Hiroshima.


----------



## Guest

Marine "volunteers" approach the "objective" at the Bikini atoll.


----------



## Pugg

TxllxT said:


> Maria Callas & Aristotle Onassis
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Jacky & Aristotle


RTL- 4 Boulevard?


----------



## sospiro

The Walton sextuplets were born in Liverpool, England on 18 November 1983 and were the world's first all-female surviving sextuplets, and the world's fourth known set of surviving sextuplets. The children are Hannah, Luci, Ruth, Sarah, Kate and Jennie.

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/201...-here-s-what-they-re-doing-now_n_7331618.html

Maybe not really historically important photos but a nice story just the same. Click to enlarge.


----------



## Guest

TxllxT said:


> Hindenburg disaster


How totally incongruous that the explosion resembles a heart.


----------



## sospiro

Princess Diana dancing with John Travolta in 1985


----------



## cwarchc

The pilot and aircraft to, officially, break the sound barrier in level flight


----------



## Wood

Stephen Ward commits suicide after the Establishment scapegoats him over the Profuma affair.










Seems a bit drastic. He knew a lot of bad stuff about members of the ruling elite. Maybe he was murdered?


----------



## Wood

The great English 400m runner Lillian Board breaking the GB record when narrowly beaten for gold at the Mexico Olympics:










Tragically she died from cancer two years later, aged 22.


----------



## Wood

One in the eye for Harold:


----------



## starthrower

Clump


----------



## Guest

The Hatfields of West Virginia, 1890s.


----------



## Balthazar

Alcohol pouring out the windows of an illegal third floor distillery in Detroit after a raid by Prohibition agents.


----------



## Pugg

​
Torrential storms battered our coast 1953, then they start to build a save haven called "de Delta works"
Now that's program being used all over the world, even the U.S.A


----------



## sospiro

Jack Ruby shoots Lee Harvey Oswald on 24 November 1963. Ruby was charged and found guilty of murder and was sentenced to death. He appealed and was granted a re-trial. While awaiting the re-trial he became ill in prison and died. Many believe the shooting of Oswald and Ruby's subsequent illness and death were all part of the conspiracy to hide the truth of who shot Kennedy.


----------



## Pugg

​_September 2015 _
Refugee child on beach.


----------



## sospiro

Pugg said:


> ​_September 2015 _
> Refugee child on beach.


IMO that photograph will become as famous as the one of little Vietnamese girl fleeing the napalm.


----------



## Pugg

sospiro said:


> IMO that photograph will become as famous as the one of little Vietnamese girl fleeing the napalm.


Perhaps, the one where he's actually lying on the beach is so heartbreaking, I couldn't even post it.


----------



## Guest

Pestilence on the face of the planet.

View attachment 87964


View attachment 87965


----------



## sospiro

dogen said:


> Pestilence on the face of the planet.
> 
> View attachment 87964
> 
> 
> View attachment 87965


And it's always the innocent who suffer. The picture of that little boy is heartbreaking.


----------



## Wood

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phan_Thi_Kim_Phuc

Who is the boy?



dogen said:


> Pestilence on the face of the planet.
> 
> View attachment 87964
> 
> 
> View attachment 87965


----------



## Guest

I predict this one will become iconic:










(He was just pulled from some rubble after an airstrike in Aleppo.)


----------



## Guest

Wood said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phan_Thi_Kim_Phuc
> 
> Who is the boy?


His name is Omran Daqneesh.

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/aug/18/i-filmed-the-syrian-boy-pulled-from-the-rubble-his-wasnt-a-rare-case


----------



## Wood

dogen said:


> His name is Omran Daqneesh.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...-pulled-from-the-rubble-his-wasnt-a-rare-case


Thanks. That is sickening. It is frustrating that it takes pictures of maimed and murdered children to shock people into realising that war is a bad thing. It is in the public domain that innocent people are the biggest casualties of war but the indifference that our fellow citizens show to this fact makes one despair.

These paragraphs from your linked article will no doubt be of less concern to most readers.

Sarout said he was surprised the video he filmed had met with such attention. The killing of children has become such a common feature of the war in Aleppo and the rest of Syria that those who document its brutality, day in, day out, are no longer surprised by what they see.
"These are children bombed every day. It's not an exceptional case," he said. "This is a daily fact of Russian and Syrian government airstrikes. They take turns bombing civilians in Aleppo before the whole world. This child is a representative of millions of children in Syria and its cities."


----------



## Wood

The moment that killed football for me.










Tommy Smith's incredible header to score in Liverpool's first European Cup triumph in 1977 was a moment that could never be surpassed. Football has never been the same again.


----------



## Guest

Wood said:


> Thanks. That is sickening. It is frustrating that it takes pictures of maimed and murdered children to shock people into realising that war is a bad thing. It is in the public domain that innocent people are the biggest casualties of war but the indifference that our fellow citizens show to this fact makes one despair.
> 
> These paragraphs from your linked article will no doubt be of less concern to most readers.
> 
> Sarout said he was surprised the video he filmed had met with such attention. The killing of children has become such a common feature of the war in Aleppo and the rest of Syria that those who document its brutality, day in, day out, are no longer surprised by what they see.
> "These are children bombed every day. It's not an exceptional case," he said. "This is a daily fact of Russian and Syrian government airstrikes. They take turns bombing civilians in Aleppo before the whole world. This child is a representative of millions of children in Syria and its cities."


I too was surprised. Does anyone think bombs just kill The Bad Guys?


----------



## starthrower

I don't believe war videos shock people anymore. As was said a long time ago, television is the cool medium. It desensitizes people to violence. The sound of war is what shocks people. The blood curdling screams of victims as their arms or legs are blown off. The loud sirens before a village is attacked. Put the sound of war back on the radio. It might shock people to act and resist.


----------



## Vronsky

1965: War is Hell - Unknown Soldier In Vietnam


----------



## Pugg

​
A towering statue of Saddam Hussein was pulled to the ground on Wednesday (April 9) in a symbolic act ...
He was no saint but look at the mess now in Iraq, thanks Mr Bush.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> I predict this one will become iconic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (He was just pulled from some rubble after an airstrike in Aleppo.)


Same impact as the boy in the beach and the girl in Vietnam, heartbreaking.


----------



## Guest

Kontrapunctus said:


> I predict this one will become iconic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (He was just pulled from some rubble after an airstrike in Aleppo.)


What I find compelling is not so much what it means in representative terms (the horrors of a war that surely there are enough people to want to stop it that it could be stopped) but that it forces the viewer to make someone else's universe part of theirs - and what a different world this thickly dusted ragged puppet of a child must inhabit. Fleetingly, perhaps, as I move on to the next gold medal, the next mouthful of my breakfast, stroke the cat, think about my next post on TC. The photo of the girl in Vietnam is credited with having some impact on public opinion, back in the day (as we are now obliged to say) but our media has somehow become diminished and moments like this have lost their possibilities and are fewer and further between.

What it also confirms is that whilst I am entirely autonomous in the ability to decide whether Beethoven is the greatest composer, or Cage the incarnation of the devil, and that I have the 'right' to ignore an obligation to share this world with others, I too am diminished - never mind the consequences for others - if do so choose to ignore.

This child has no such autonomy, no such 'rights' to choose and not to choose. His life is what it is, coerced by powerful others to endure hardships that this photo brings momentarily to our attention.


----------



## majlis

Those who burn books, will end burning people. It's a small step.


----------



## sospiro

James Dean

Born: February 8, 1931
Died: September 30, 1955 (aged 24)


----------



## cwarchc

Vronsky said:


> 1965: War is Hell - Unknown Soldier In Vietnam


The "ultimate 1000 yard stare"
The name and life before and after, this image are unknown


----------



## TxllxT

First Autobahn in Germany (1930s)










First streamlined car: Tatra (1930s)


----------



## Dr Johnson

Not a picture of a momentous event, but evidence of the huge changes of the mid 19th century. Earls Court Farm in 1867 (soon after this photo was taken all this disappeared to be replaced by Earls Court Tube Station).










And Nelson's Column, under construction, 1843:


----------



## sospiro

Jane Russell (in the days before silicone )


----------



## cwarchc

Another person that made a difference


----------



## majlis

A famous photo. The kid had to walk that way. because he was extremely dangerous.


----------



## Wood

Why?.........


majlis said:


> View attachment 88037
> 
> A famous photo. The kid had to walk that way. because he was extremely dangerous.


.

...


----------



## sospiro

I don't know whether this is an important photo but the painting is. Salvador Dalí painting The Face of War, 1941.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Speaking of Dali:








Remember the famous "Dali Atomicus?" Here's the original photo.

Oh, and the bloopers reel


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Montparnasse derailment, October 22 1895









Boston Molasses flood, January 15, 1919


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

For Pipe organ nerds like me: one of the most heartbreaking losses in the history of organ building - the bombardment by Allied forces of the Lubeck Marienkirche in 1942, where Buxtehude (and Bach) worked in the 17th~18th century. Of course, Germany was on the bad side of the WWII, but regardless, the wanton destruction of historical sites just pains me (from the Blitzes, this, to Palmyra etc.)

Before the war:









The "Totentanzorgel" on which Buxtehude, Tunder, Bach, etc. played on, built in 1477 by Stephanini, expanded by Jacob Scherer in the 16th century and Kroeger in the 17th, and restored by Kemper in 1939 right when the war broke out.
Apparently there are a few recordings still extant of this organ of Walter Kraft's playing, but I've never heard them.









The "Totentanzkapelle" under the organ, in which Funerals were usually conducted. It gets it name from the "Dance of death" mural by Bernt Notke from 1463 (Albeit repainted in the 18th century)









The main organ - built in the early 16th century, again expanded by Scherers a few years later, and rebuilt by Stellwagen in the 17th century. It was emptied and had a Romantic organ installed in the 19th century, though.

And then this happened (Palm sunday, 1942):


















It's been rebuilt now, but the interior looks very different, and no longer has the baroque splendor that it had before the war. And the new organs are crappy 50's neo-baroque ones that are having many problems now, and are hopefully going to be replaced.
Just a poignant reminder of the disastrous effects of war on historical heritage.


----------



## sospiro

Apollo 11 astronaut Buzz Aldrin descends the steps of the lunar module and becomes the second man on the Moon, 1969.


----------



## Pugg

​
Lockerbie terror attack.
1988


----------



## znapschatz

bioluminescentsquid said:


> For Pipe organ nerds like me: one of the most heartbreaking losses in the history of organ building - the bombardment by Allied forces of the Lubeck Marienkirche in 1942, where Buxtehude (and Bach) worked in the 17th~18th century. Of course, Germany was on the bad side of the WWII, but regardless, the wanton destruction of historical sites just pains me (from the Blitzes, this, to Palmyra etc.)
> 
> ---------------------------
> 
> It's been rebuilt now, but the interior looks very different, and no longer has the baroque splendor that it had before the war. And the new organs are crappy 50's neo-baroque ones that are having many problems now, and are hopefully going to be replaced.
> Just a poignant reminder of the disastrous effects of war on historical heritage.


War corrupts everything! Everything! There is no such thing as a good war. Once begun, they quickly go in unanticipated directions and cause great harm not only to the physical but the psyche. People on all sides go nuts, leaders included, lose sight of what is important. Those who start wars are the worst criminals of all.


----------



## sospiro

The Rolling Stones in 1963


----------



## majlis

French woman who friend Nazi soldiers, put on shame by the people after the liberation of France.


----------



## sospiro

23 May 1982

HMS Antelope explodes


----------



## znapschatz

majlis said:


> View attachment 88159
> 
> French woman who friend Nazi soldiers, put on shame by the people after the liberation of France.


But male collaborators of the same degree complicity were not. Nor were the famous. It broke my heart to discover that Arletty, leading actress in one of my favorite films ever, *Children of Paradise*, had a Nazi lover during the occupation, but she suffered no retribution. When questioned, she shrugged; "What can I say? He was strong, he was handsome, and he made me (a variety of happy)." I'll never forgive her. Seriously.


----------



## znapschatz

znapschatz said:


> But male collaborators of the same degree complicity were not. Nor were the famous. It broke my heart to discover that Arletty, leading actress in one of my favorite films ever, *Children of Paradise*, had a Nazi lover during the occupation, but she suffered no retribution. When questioned, she shrugged; "What can I say? He was strong, he was handsome, and he made me (a variety of happy)." I'll never forgive her. Seriously.


Correction: My previous statement, that Arletty suffered no retribution, was mistaken. She didn't have her head shaved, like the others, but she was tried for collaboration and sentenced to 18 months confinement, which she apparently served in a private chateau.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Robert Movinson, carrier and shoemaker of Stallingborough, Lincolnshire, in 1857. He was born in 1775, when the United Sates was still a British Colony, before the French Revolution, 40 years before the Battle of Waterloo.

(originally from *A Country Camera* by Gordon Winter)


----------



## majlis

No, they aren't dummies, They are bodies of human beings.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

znapschatz said:


> War corrupts everything! Everything! There is no such thing as a good war. Once begun, they quickly go in unanticipated directions and cause great harm not only to the physical but the psyche. People on all sides go nuts, leaders included, lose sight of what is important. Those who start wars are the worst criminals of all.












Ruins of the Dresden Frauenkirche after the allied bombing 13 ~ 15 Feb. 1945 
c. 1965

Another tragic loss of WWII - there are photographs immediately after the firebombing which show the piles of bodies, and an infamous one of a smiling Lady's corpse. For decency's sake (as if you've not seen enough dead people in this thread), I'll not post them here.

War is indeed not a matter of winning, but losing less. As a lover of culture, I am sobered when I look at these pictures of glories no more, but we can't forget the countless human lives ruined by such ignorance and irrationality.
Well, to quote Erasmus, "We being satiate with continual wars, let the desire of peace a little move us!"


----------



## Vaneyes

Taylor & Burton, The Taming of the Shrew (1967).


----------



## Vaneyes

Snake River Canyon jump, September 8, 1974.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

Historical and anonymous.


----------



## sospiro

Dr Johnson said:


> Robert Movinson, carrier and shoemaker of Stallingborough, Lincolnshire, in 1857. He was born in 1775, when the United Sates was still a British Colony, before the French Revolution, 40 years before the Battle of Waterloo.
> 
> (originally from *A Country Camera* by Gordon Winter)


Good find, wonderful photo.


----------



## sospiro

1942 Life Magazine photograph teaching you how to kiss


----------



## Pugg

sospiro said:


> 1942 Life Magazine photograph teaching you how to kiss


You are such a romantic. :kiss:


----------



## sospiro

Pugg said:


> You are such a romantic. :kiss:


Ha!

In the bottom left photo, the guy looks like he's about to wring the girl's neck or at least to dislocate her jaw.


----------



## Vaneyes

sospiro said:


> Ha!
> 
> In the bottom left photo, the guy looks like he's about to wring the girl's neck or at least to dislocate her jaw.


Indeed. Thinking of Rod Steiger, *No Way To Treat A Lady *(1968).


----------



## Dr Johnson

Blériot standing in front of his plane after he had (rather awkwardly by the look if it) landed close to Dover Castle, 25th of July 1909.

I once met a man whose mother-in-law, as a little girl, had seen Blériot land.


----------



## Dr Johnson

A young Jimi Hendrix strums a Danelectro.

I bet they weren't playing Purple Haze!


----------



## Belowpar

sospiro said:


> Jane Russell (in the days before silicone )


I believe Howard Hughes personally supervised this picture. He had the shoulder carefully lit. If he couldn't show her most famous assetts, he wanted something akin to a third one prominent!

Interesting thread thanks.


----------



## TxllxT

Orson Welles 1938 War of the Worlds Radio Broadcast










Dust Bowl Route 66










Hoover Dam Construction


----------



## Guest

When I was a child, I was intrigued by Snoopy the beagle battling the Red Baron and I wondered if there was such a person. A little while later, a local newspaper ran a photo of the Red Baron wearing a military cross that someone had skilfully replaced with an image of Snoopy--early Photoshop. It was the first time I ever saw a photo of the Red Baron. Sometime later--I was in 6th grade--my older brother brought home a book called "Who Killed the Red Baron?" and I was very intrigued by it and read it cover-to-cover. There I learned that his real name was Manfred von Richthofen and that he really did fly a red Fokker tri-plane. There is some speculation over whether he really shot down 80 enemy planes in his career but, according to this book, he did.









The Red Baron prepares for takeoff.









Richthofen took a single bullet in the chest while flying over the battlefield and crash landed his plane. The wound was fatal. For decades, the narrative went that Richthofen was killed by Captain Roy Brown who was pursuing him in another plane. "Who Killed the Red Baron?" pointed out the impossibility that Brown could have shot Richthofen at the angle the bullet entered the body. The authors, Carisella and Ryan, reconstructed the moment that the bullet entered Richthofen's chest based on numerous eyewitness accounts of fighters on both sides on the battlefield. The authors deduced Richthofen was killed by machine gun fire from the ground and deduced the decisive shot was fired by an Australian gunner named Cedric Bassett Popkin, the only gunner stationed at the requisite angle at the moment Richthofen was banking his plane and then suddenly went down.









The remains of the Fokker tri-plane. While it crashed pretty much intact, it was quickly picked to pieces by souvenir hunters.


----------



## Dr Johnson

As we've had Blériot, we ought to have Alcock and Brown.

Before setting off:









After landing in a bog in Ireland:









Full story *here.*


----------



## geralmar

majlis said:


> View attachment 88037
> 
> A famous photo. The kid had to walk that way. because he was extremely dangerous.


The boy survived. Somewhere in my clippings folder I have an interview he gave a couple of decades ago.


----------



## sospiro

Victor Redseal said:


> When I was a child, I was intrigued by Snoopy the beagle battling the Red Baron and I wondered if there was such a person. A little while later, a local newspaper ran a photo of the Red Baron wearing a military cross that someone had skilfully replaced with an image of Snoopy--early Photoshop. It was the first time I ever saw a photo of the Red Baron. Sometime later--I was in 6th grade--my older brother brought home a book called "Who Killed the Red Baron?" and I was very intrigued by it and read it cover-to-cover. There I learned that his real name was Manfred von Richthofen and that he really did fly a red Fokker tri-plane. There is some speculation over whether he really shot down 80 enemy planes in his career but, according to this book, he did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Red Baron prepares for takeoff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richthofen took a single bullet in the chest while flying over the battlefield and crash landed his plane. The wound was fatal. For decades, the narrative went that Richthofen was killed by Captain Roy Brown who was pursuing him in another plane. "Who Killed the Red Baron?" pointed out the impossibility that Brown could have shot Richthofen at the angle the bullet entered the body. The authors, Carisella and Ryan, reconstructed the moment that the bullet entered Richthofen's chest based on numerous eyewitness accounts of fighters on both sides on the battlefield. The authors deduced Richthofen was killed by machine gun fire from the ground and deduced the decisive shot was fired by an Australian gunner named Cedric Bassett Popkin, the only gunner stationed at the requisite angle at the moment Richthofen was banking his plane and then suddenly went down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The remains of the Fokker tri-plane. While it crashed pretty much intact, it was quickly picked to pieces by souvenir hunters.


:tiphat:

Great photos and story! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sospiro

Abbey Road photo










and the best photobomb ever


----------



## Dr Johnson

The actual gun used by Gavrilo Princip (below) to assassinate Archduke Franz Ferdinand of Austria.


----------



## Dr Johnson

The SS Great Eastern, the largest ship ever built when she was launched in 1858, designed by Isambard Kingdom Brunel (below).










In 1866 the Great Eastern laid the first lasting transatlantic telegraph cable.

Cable laying machinery on the Great Eastern:


----------



## TxllxT

Dr Johnson said:


> The actual gun used by Gavrilo Princip (below) to assassinate Archduke Franz Ferdinand of Austria.












Gavrilo Princip because of his age was given a life sentence and brought over to the state prison of Theresienstadt (north of Prague). There he was chained to the wall and he attracted TBC in the bones. Inhuman.


----------



## sospiro

The real Winnie the Pooh and Christopher Robin, ca. 1927


----------



## znapschatz

Dr Johnson said:


> The SS Great Eastern, the largest ship ever built when she was launched in 1858, designed by Isambard Kingdom Brunel (below).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 1866 the Great Eastern laid the first lasting transatlantic telegraph cable.
> 
> Cable laying machinery on the Great Eastern:


Brunel, one of the most important engineers of his day and all history, was also responsible for the largest locomotive in the world then, and a bunch of other huge industrial projects. The man himself was a little bitty guy, not even 5 feet tall. This appears to be a classic example of overcompensation, perhaps.


----------



## Dr Johnson

znapschatz said:


> Brunel, one of the most important engineers of his day and all history, was also responsible for the largest locomotive in the world then, and a bunch of other huge industrial projects. The man himself was a little bitty guy, not even 5 feet tall. *This appears to be a classic example of overcompensation, perhaps*.


Perhaps, although his father was also an engineer (I don't know the height of Brunel _pére_).


----------



## znapschatz

Dr Johnson said:


> Perhaps, although his father was also an engineer (I don't know the height of Brunel _pére_).


It just so happens that Brunel and his accomplishments have held my attention since discovering them while still in high school. He is one of my most admired historical personages. I'm always glad to see him acknowledged.


----------



## znapschatz

Dr Johnson said:


> The actual gun used by Gavrilo Princip (below) to assassinate Archduke Franz Ferdinand of Austria.


It was probably the deadliest weapon in history. This modestly powered pocket pistol wound up killing 17 million people.


----------



## Dr Johnson

znapschatz said:


> It just so happens that Brunel and his accomplishments have held my attention since discovering them while still in high school. He is one of my most admired historical personages. I'm always glad to see him acknowledged.


Growing up in the West Country one was always aware of Brunel, not least because of the Clifton Suspension Bridge and the Box Tunnel.

Some years ago I read this excellent biography of Brunel by L.T.C. Rolt.

Clifton Suspension Bridge under construction:


----------



## Guest

sospiro said:


> :tiphat:
> 
> Great photos and story! Thanks for sharing.


Thanks, I forgot to mention that Roy Brown (who was Canadian) was flying a Sopwith Camel in the battle. Apparently, Charles Schultz did some homework for his exploits of Snoopy and interested generations of kids in the Red Baron and Fokker tri-planes and Sopwith Camels.









Richthofen in death. After viewing his body, Brown remarked, "If he had been my dearest friend, I could not have felt greater sorrow." There was a certain amount of mutual admiration between German and Allied pilots. Richthofen's mentor was Oswald Boelcke who was not only the greatest German ace at time time but would take captured pilots to his home and treat them to whiskey, cigars, cards, darts, good conversation and what not because they would be marched off to a POW camp the next day and Boelcke just wanted to give them one last good day of freedom and camaraderie. Upon his death in 1916, crash landing in France after a mid-air mishap during battle, a squad of allied planes flew over enemy territory and dropped a beautiful wreath honoring the memory of Boelcke and offering Germany their condolences. Richthofen (who was flying with Boelcke when he crashed) held him in the highest regard long after surpassing his record of "kills."









So who's this guy?


----------



## sospiro

Victor Redseal said:


> Thanks, I forgot to mention that Roy Brown (who was Canadian) was flying a Sopwith Camel in the battle. Apparently, Charles Schultz did some homework for his exploits of Snoopy and interested generations of kids in the Red Baron and Fokker tri-planes and Sopwith Camels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richthofen in death. After viewing his body, Brown remarked, "If he had been my dearest friend, I could not have felt greater sorrow." There was a certain amount of mutual admiration between German and Allied pilots. Richthofen's mentor was Oswald Boelcke who was not only the greatest German ace at time time but would take captured pilots to his home and treat them to whiskey, cigars, cards, darts, good conversation and what not because they would be marched off to a POW camp the next day and Boelcke just wanted to give them one last good day of freedom and camaraderie. Upon his death in 1916, crash landing in France after a mid-air mishap during battle, a squad of allied planes flew over enemy territory and dropped a beautiful wreath honoring the memory of Boelcke and offering Germany their condolences. Richthofen (who was flying with Boelcke when he crashed) held him in the highest regard long after surpassing his record of "kills."


Fascinating 



Victor Redseal said:


> So who's this guy?


Tom Selleck?


----------



## znapschatz

Dr Johnson said:


> Growing up in the West Country one was always aware of Brunel, not least because of the Clifton Suspension Bridge and the Box Tunnel.
> 
> Some years ago I read this excellent biography of Brunel by L.T.C. Rolt.
> 
> Clifton Suspension Bridge under construction:


Thanks for the references. I'll be on them presently.


----------



## znapschatz

Victor Redseal said:


> So who's this guy?


Can you imagine a more bizarre name and trademark for a Pizza company?

Actually, it could be matched by another pizza brand, *Tombstone*, which has as its logo a cactus. But at least, the brand's history explains that the pizza was originally served at the Tombstone Tap, a bar in Medford, Wisconsin, located across the street from a cemetery. The cactus was a desperate attempt to associate the name with Tombstone, Arizona, a familiar western trope instead of intimations of death. But it doesn't seem to have made much difference one way or another. It is a popular frozen pizza choice, anyway. Occasionally I have asked people what they thought of the name. Absolutely none were put off or had even thought about it. Same with Red Baron.


----------



## Levanda

Lukov family.
Six members of the Lykov family lived in this remote wilderness for more than 40 years-utterly isolated and more than 150 miles and did not know WW2. Documentary is available on youtube is interesting story.


----------



## Guest

znapschatz said:


> Can you imagine a more bizarre name and trademark for a Pizza company?
> 
> Actually, it could be matched by another pizza brand, *Tombstone*, which has as its logo a cactus. But at least, the brand's history explains that the pizza was originally served at the Tombstone Tap, a bar in Medford, Wisconsin, located across the street from a cemetery. The cactus was a desperate attempt to associate the name with Tombstone, Arizona, a familiar western trope instead of intimations of death. But it doesn't seem to have made much difference one way or another. It is a popular frozen pizza choice, anyway. Occasionally I have asked people what they thought of the name. Absolutely none were put off or had even thought about it. Same with Red Baron.


At least it wasn't Heinrich Himmler Pizza. Looks like Daniel Day Lewis from "Gangs of New York."


----------



## Guest

The shooting of John Paul with the assassin's hand pointing a pistol on the left.


----------



## sospiro

Golden Gate bridge construction - 1937


----------



## cwarchc

In the same vein as the last post

The Forth rail bridge, under construction in Edinburgh


----------



## TxllxT

Herman (1990 - 2004), the first transgene bull.










150.000 litre milk


----------



## Vronsky

1960: Winston Churchill and Josip Broz Tito


----------



## Wood

Dr Johnson said:


> Growing up in the West Country one was always aware of Brunel, not least because of the Clifton Suspension Bridge and the Box Tunnel.
> 
> Some years ago I read this excellent biography of Brunel by L.T.C. Rolt.
> 
> Clifton Suspension Bridge under construction:


I read the same book, back in the early eighties. I recall the extreme conditions the navvies worked under.


----------



## Wood

Here is my favourite bridge, Norman Foster's Millau Viaduct:










I visited it a few years back. it is very impressive in the flesh.


----------



## znapschatz

Wood said:


> Here is my favourite bridge, Norman Foster's Millau Viaduct:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I visited it a few years back. it is very impressive in the flesh.


Very impressive in the photograph.


----------



## Balthazar

^ If you ever find yourself in Northern Ohio, there is a single-post copy of this across the Maumee River in Toledo. :tiphat:










I'm a fan of Foster's HSBC building in Hong Kong.


----------



## znapschatz

Balthazar said:


> ^ If you ever find yourself in Northern Ohio, there is a single-post copy of this across the Maumee River in Toledo. :tiphat:


I used to get up to Toledo often, but it has been almost decades since my last trip there. I used to do photography for an AFL-CIO publication on local politicians running for office that the unions supported. Things have probably changed quite a bit since then. 
Say hello to Marcie Kaptur for me.


----------



## Bellinilover

I don't know how this photo was captured, but here is the "good Nazi" Wilm Hosenfeld (a real-life figure, he was played by the German actor Thomas Kretschmann in the film _The Pianist_ https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wilm_Hosenfeld) apparently helping a Jewish man on a street in Poland during WWII:


----------



## Pugg

​
Herald of Free Enterprise 1980.
On the same day another boat sunk in a different part of the world( Asia) with almost twice as much people.
Almost nobody even noticed it.


----------



## Vronsky

1942: Yugoslavian partisan fighter Stjepan Filipović shouting "Death to fascism, freedom to the People!" seconds before his execution by a Nazi unit in Valjevo, occupied Yugoslavia


----------



## TxllxT

*Historically important mustaches*


----------



## drpraetorus

Driving the Golden Spike, Promontory Summit, Utah Territory, May 10, 1869.Completion of the first transcontinental railroad.







Modern re-enactment. 
The Union Pacific built from Omaha, Nebraska going west. The Central Pacific built from San Francisco heading east. The trains do not run on this route any more In 1903 the Lucin Cutoff, a causeway over the Great Salt Lake was completed. The trains follow that route now.







Great Salt Lake Causeway.


----------



## TxllxT

Menin Gate, Ieper, Last Post










Dunkirk evacuation










Andrei Sakharov and Elena Bonner


----------



## sospiro

TxllxT said:


> Menin Gate, Ieper, Last Post


They hold this ceremony every night. Menin Gate is on my list of places to visit.


----------



## Guest

The sad truth of this photo is that all the Chinese workers were forcibly removed just prior to its taking as though they had nothing to do with building the railroads when, in fact, it couldn't have been done without them. To add insult to injury, the Chinese who rode on the railroads they helped to build were required to stay in crowded, segregated cars that had no seats or berths much less sanitary facilities. Robert Louis Stevenson rode the rails in America and couldn't help but notice the anti-Chinese sentiment of the whites which called their "stupid ill feeling."


----------



## Guest

TxllxT said:


> Andrei Sakharov and Elena Bonner


Sakharov was sent to a gulag for insulting the wife of a commissar during a party at the Kremlin. When the guests were arriving, the woman elbowed her husband and said, "Isn't that comrade Sakharov, the great physicist?" He said yes so she said, "You must introduce me to him." So the commissar took her over and said, "This is my wife, Sakharov." The physicist took one look and replied, "Sakharov yourself, you married her."


----------



## Pugg

sospiro said:


> They hold this ceremony every night. Menin Gate is on my list of places to visit.


When you are there , no matter what day the silence is almost deafening, people are always whispering and paying respect.
Very surreal .


----------



## sospiro

The Hoover Dam, then called the Boulder Dam, under construction, 1936.


----------



## geralmar

Victor Redseal said:


> The sad truth of this photo is that all the Chinese workers were forcibly removed just prior to its taking as though they had nothing to do with building the railroads when, in fact, it couldn't have been done without them. To add insult to injury, the Chinese who rode on the railroads they helped to build were required to stay in crowded, segregated cars that had no seats or berths much less sanitary facilities. Robert Louis Stevenson rode the rails in America and couldn't help but notice the anti-Chinese sentiment of the whites which called their "stupid ill feeling."


So true. Decades ago I wrote a college term paper on the subject after I found an old book, published in the 1870s, hidden away in the graduate library stacks.


----------



## KenOC

Buna Beach, New Guinea, around the end of 1942. One of the first pictures released of American war dead in WWII. Suddenly back home it all seemed real.


----------



## Vaneyes

Trevi Fountain restoration, July 24, 2015.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Folsom

Pugg said:


> Tiananmen Square protests of 1989


Did you know there's something like 10 or more photos taken by other photographers? The news that made it famous had to choose one...

This is true for numerous famous photos. It's chance whether you go down in history forever for your photo or the guy standing next to you.


----------



## Pugg

Folsom said:


> Did you know there's something like 10 or more photos taken by other photographers? The news that made it famous had to choose one...
> 
> This is true for numerous famous photos. It's chance whether you go down in history forever for your photo or the guy standing next to you.


No I didn't, but now I do, thank you for the information.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Vaneyes said:


> Trevi Fountain restoration, July 24, 2015.











... and dyed red in 2007 by artist Graziano Cecchini

Speaking of Rome, here's the Spanish Steps-turned ballpit. (also by the same guy, a year later)


----------



## Pugg

​
On Jan. 28, 1986, the space shuttle Challenger exploded 73 seconds after takeoff, killing all seven onboard and forever changing the lives of those who witnessed it.


----------



## sospiro

Pugg said:


> ​
> On Jan. 28, 1986, the space shuttle Challenger exploded 73 seconds after takeoff, killing all seven onboard and forever changing the lives of those who witnessed it.


Indeed. I was watching live (on TV) and will never forget it. Stupidly I was hoping to see parachutes ...


----------



## sospiro

A young Luciano Pavarotti. Perhaps not an historically important photo but he died on this day in 2007.


----------



## znapschatz

sospiro said:


> A young Luciano Pavarotti. Perhaps not an historically important photo but he died on this day in 2007.


God, that long ago?

No problem here with Pavarotti as a notable historic figure. Historical importance may be relative, but honored artists should be at the forefront, along with those royals, presidents, generals, industrialists and all like them.


----------



## Pugg

sospiro said:


> A young Luciano Pavarotti. Perhaps not an historically important photo but he died on this day in 2007.


His funeral was on Italian T.V. a very emotional Raina Kabaivanska sung at this occasion.


----------



## znapschatz

Pugg said:


> ​
> On Jan. 28, 1986, the space shuttle Challenger exploded 73 seconds after takeoff, killing all seven onboard and forever changing the lives of those who witnessed it.


The moment I first saw this television broadcast was incredible. Along with others, I was in a Target store TV section that had a simultaneous display of about a dozen screens arranged horizontally and vertical. We watched the liftoff and tracking of the flight. Then came the explosion, displayed for all to see on 12 screens of differing sizes. Not to put a fine point on it, but that made for a distinct impression.


----------



## TxllxT

Jan Masaryk (assassinated by the Communists) & his father TGM Thomas Garrigue Masaryk, founders of democracy in Czechoslovakia










Franz Kafka










Franz Kafka & sister Ottla (who perished in Terezin)


----------



## Vronsky

1943:Front of bombe code-breaking machine at Bletchley Park. Alan Turing's machine.


----------



## sospiro

At the onset of WW2, so many Poles volunteered for the RAF, they formed their own squadrons.

Pilots of 303 (Polish) Squadron, Leconfield, 1940.


----------



## znapschatz

sospiro said:


> At the onset of WW2, so many Poles volunteered for the RAF, they formed their own squadrons.
> 
> Pilots of 303 (Polish) Squadron, Leconfield, 1940.


And they had an excellent combat record, among the best in the RAF, feelings about their homeland giving them further cause for their aggressiveness. The Luftwaffe, skilled combat aviators themselves, were especially wary with these guys in the vicinity.


----------



## Dr Johnson

The Tuskegee Airmen (or some of them).

I first heard of them when I saw *this film.*


----------



## Guest

sospiro said:


> At the onset of WW2, so many Poles volunteered for the RAF, they formed their own squadrons.
> 
> Pilots of 303 (Polish) Squadron, Leconfield, 1940.


Unfortunately, I know why you feel the need to post this.


----------



## Vronsky

1969: The entire Biafran Air Force are briefed by its commander, count Carl Gustaf von Rosen, just before a mission, Biafra (Nigeria).


----------



## znapschatz

dogen said:


> Unfortunately, I know why you feel the need to post this.


Unfortunately? May we know why you feel this way?


----------



## TxllxT

1896: Three athletes in training for the marathon at the Olympic Games in Athens (photo by Burton Holmes)










Boston 1897 Oldest annually run marathon










Dorando Pietri 1908 London


----------



## sospiro

znapschatz said:


> Unfortunately? May we know why you feel this way?


I am assuming Dogen is referring to my post on the Brexit thread in UK politics group.


----------



## znapschatz

Dr Johnson said:


> The Tuskegee Airmen (or some of them).
> 
> I first heard of them when I saw *this film.*


There were TA survivors in my city, all getting on in years before receiving their due. It took decades before their contributions during WW2 were acknowledged. There were other heroic but unsung Black servicemen as well, such as the 333d Field Artillery battalion, whose exploits included destroying an enemy tank with one shot at the range of 1.5 miles. During the Battle of the Bulge, some of its men were taken prisoner and later executed by the Nazis.

A battalion of tank destroyers under the command of Gen. George Patton, a Southern bigot originally mistrustful of Black troops, but converted by their performance. He declared them the equal if not superior to any others in his army.

The first Japanese airplane shot down at Pearl Harbor was by a Black sailor, and there may have been another plane, as well.

It's good that these stories are emerging, but too late for most of those who lived them.


----------



## KenOC

July 16, 1945. The Trinity explosion, 16 ms after detonation. The highest point in the fireball is 200 meters or 660 feet. Many things changed this day.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Eric Clapton with a Les Paul and a Marshall JTM45, recording the *"Beano" album.*


----------



## Guest

sospiro said:


> I am assuming Dogen is referring to my post on the Brexit thread in UK politics group.


Indeed I am. .........


----------



## Guest

Kamikaze pilots.









Kamikaze pilots receive briefing before flight.









Pilots take off to cheers from local high school students.









Disabled Japanese warplane hones in on a target to crash into.


----------



## Guest

Disabled Japanese warplane tries unsuccessfully to hit an American warship.









USS Intrepid hit by kamikaze plane.









USS Bunker Hill hit by kamikaze plane.









USS Bunker Hill hit by second kamikaze plane.


----------



## Vaneyes

Why'd Kamikaze pilots wear helmets?


----------



## Guest

I don't know. Why didn't they just fly naked?


----------



## znapschatz

Vaneyes said:


> Why'd Kamikaze pilots wear helmets?


For protection from the cold at high altitudes. Most airmen on all sides of the conflict wore them for the same reason. Just because it was a one way trip doesn't mean they had to be uncomfortable on the journey to their rendezvous with oblivion.


----------



## Vronsky

Joyful and sad at the same time. September 1989.


----------



## KenOC

J. G. Ballard wrote _Empire of the Sun_, about an English boy growing up in a Japanese internment camp. He and his friends cheered the Kamikaze pilots as they took off. They were so heroic! And in retrospect, they were. At the time, they were simply "Jap fanatics." Such is the nature of war.


----------



## Guest

They were fighter pilots doing what their government demanded of them same as any other fighter pilots. I remember once watching an interview with an American sailor who survived Pearl Harbor. His ship sank in the bombing. After the war, he met the pilot whose plane dropped the bomb that disabled his ship. He said the man walked up, bowed and said, "I am sorry for sinking your ship." The American man told him not to apologize. "You did what your country asked of you and I would have done the same thing," he told him. I agree with him. The Japanese pilots were just guys doing their duty. And of course they wanted their nation to win the war. Who wants to be on the losing side?


----------



## sospiro

Marilyn Monroe, 1949. 
Photograph by Arthur Fellig.


----------



## znapschatz

sospiro said:


> Marilyn Monroe, 1949.
> Photograph by Arthur Fellig.


This is a very untypical photograph for Arthur Fellig, otherwise known as "Weegee." He was a bluff, blunt character, virtually the model for the Hollywood charicature press photographer from the 30s/40s; unkempt, sloppy dresser complete with cigar in mouth and PRESS badge pinned to his fedora, pushing a big Speed Graphic camera with giant flash reflector for screw in flash bulbs (Wha? sez the young folk) into a celebrity's or murder victim's face. His specialty was life and events in New York, where he freelanced spot news pix to the daily newspapers. He had a distinct ability to be first at a crime scene, which gave him the name Weegee, a New York-ism of Ouija Board; that is, the supernatural ability to get advance information (actually, he kept a police radio in his car.) But for all his uncouth ways and grisly photos, many of his pix of other events and people are remarkably tender and moving. He was "discovered" some time in the late '40s and became, briefly, a celebrity himself with the publication of a book of his stark, black and white photos entitled *Naked City*. It was well received by the arts community, and was followed by another, *Weegee's People*. His work was displayed in galleries, including at the Museum of Modern Art, which has some of his photographs in its collection.

A movie studio bought the rights to Naked City, but for the title only, appended to a crime thriller set in NYC, but they also hired him as a consultant. It was during this time in Hollywood that he got to hobnob with the movie stars, and took (to my knowledge,) his only color photos. Also, he found work as an extra in movies, essentially portraying himself.

Fellig's fame was a big break, but he couldn't handle it. After attempting to fit his street personality into a totally different SoCal culture, he wound up broke and sleeping on his ex-wife's couch. I learned all this while sitting on that very couch in his widow's apartment.


----------



## sospiro

znapschatz said:


> This is a very untypical photograph for Arthur Fellig, otherwise known as "Weegee." He was a bluff, blunt character, virtually the model for the Hollywood charicature press photographer from the 30s/40s; unkempt, sloppy dresser complete with cigar in mouth and PRESS badge pinned to his fedora, pushing a big Speed Graphic camera with giant flash reflector for screw in flash bulbs (Wha? sez the young folk) into a celebrity's or murder victim's face. His specialty was life and events in New York, where he freelanced spot news pix to the daily newspapers. He had a distinct ability to be first at a crime scene, which gave him the name Weegee, a New York-ism of Ouija Board; that is, the supernatural ability to get advance information (actually, he kept a police radio in his car.) But for all his uncouth ways and grisly photos, many of his pix of other events and people are remarkably tender and moving. He was "discovered" some time in the late '40s and became, briefly, a celebrity himself with the publication of a book of his stark, black and white photos entitled *Naked City*. It was well received by the arts community, and was followed by another, *Weegee's People*. His work was displayed in galleries, including at the Museum of Modern Art, which has some of his photographs in its collection.
> 
> A movie studio bought the rights to Naked City, but for the title only, appended to a crime thriller set in NYC, but they also hired him as a consultant. It was during this time in Hollywood that he got to hobnob with the movie stars, and took (to my knowledge,) his only color photos. Also, he found work as an extra in movies, essentially portraying himself.
> 
> Fellig's fame was a big break, but he couldn't handle it. After attempting to fit his street personality into a totally different SoCal culture, he wound up broke and sleeping on his ex-wife's couch. I learned all this while sitting on that very couch in his widow's apartment.


Wow! That's absolutely fascinating! You knew his widow?


----------



## znapschatz

sospiro said:


> Wow! That's absolutely fascinating! You knew his widow?


Not personally. Among other activities engaged in while in Los Angeles, I was a journalist. The only time I met her was for an interview, which took place in her apartment. Of Fellig's career, I was well aware before the meeting because of being a photographer, a community in which Weegee was well regarded. But I hadn't known of his sad finish until that day.


----------



## majlis

An SS guard enjoyning the murder of an innocent poor young woman, on some camp. She's smiling, so, she think is very funny.


----------



## sospiro

The letter from The White House to Marilyn Monroe









the dress she wore is being auctioned

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-37295567


----------



## Badinerie

Emily Davidson ran in front of a racehorse owned by The King 1913.She died of her injuries four days later.


----------



## znapschatz

majlis said:


> View attachment 88545
> 
> 
> An SS guard enjoyning the murder of an innocent poor young woman, on some camp. She's smiling, so, she think is very funny.


Are you sure this is genuine? There are elements here that look a bit out of place for what is depicted.


----------



## TxllxT

1927 Bobby










Another bygone: an English phone booth










The Moscow-Washington hotline, now in the Jimmy Carter museum


----------



## sospiro

Bloody Sunday

On 30 January 1972, a civil rights demonstration through the streets of Londonderry in north-west Northern Ireland ended with the shooting dead of thirteen civilians by the British Army.

An official government inquiry began two weeks later but was widely considered a whitewash, leading to a fresh public inquiry in 1998 that took 12 years to report and absolved the victims of blame.

Father Edward Daly, waving a blood-stained white handkerchief as he escorts a mortally-wounded protester became an iconic photograph of that day. Father Daly died last month.


----------



## Guest

znapschatz said:


> Are you sure this is genuine? There are elements here that look a bit out of place for what is depicted.


The photo is real but I think the Germans posed it for laughs. I used to know that guard's name and at her trial they couldn't actually hang any murders on her and she only spent like 5 years in prison or something. Doesn't excuse anything but the worst female guard was one they called "the Beautiful Beast"--her name escapes right now. She was truly horrible.


----------



## Dr Johnson

The Siege of Sidney Street, 1911. The first time that the police had to call in the army to help.

Winston Churchill (Home Secretary) is in the middle of the photo.


----------



## sospiro

Earnest Shackleton's ship Endurance stuck in ice, Antarctica 1915.


----------



## Vronsky

1921: Amplifiers at Bolling Field. Two giant horns with ear tubes, designed to listen for approaching aircraft.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

In a way this is a historically important photograph too :lol:


----------



## Pugg

​
Tomorrow 15 years ago........


----------



## sospiro

Vronsky said:


>


They're an improvement on these ...


----------



## TxllxT

1993: Straightening restoration of the Leaning Tower of Pisa










1986: Who's afraid of Red, Yellow and Blue of Barnett Newman vandalised (completely)










1994: Restoration of the Sistine Chapel


----------



## Pugg

​Train robbery 
3:00 am on the 8th of August, 1963


----------



## Art Rock

I don't think the robbers hired a photographer, so this is a movie or documentary still, right? Not really suited for the subject.


----------



## Pugg

Changed to a real pic.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Some of the real Great Train Robbers having a reunion in 1979.

Bruce Reynolds in the centre. Ronnie Biggs in Rio.


----------



## Belowpar

Dr Johnson said:


> Some of the real Great Train Robbers having a reunion in 1979.
> 
> Bruce Reynolds in the centre. Ronnie Biggs in Rio.


The one on the left is 'Buster' Edwards. I used to see him buying flowers at New Covent Garden for a stall he had by Waterloo Station. Came across as quite nice bloke.

It is widely believe he wielded the cosh that ruined the Drivers life and some years later he hanged himself.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Wikipedia suggests that he may have hung himself because he was being investigated for fraud, rather than remorse about Jack Mills.


----------



## Belowpar

Didn't mean to imply that, sorry if I wasn't clear.

The were lots of rumours that the flower stall was very conveniently located as a dropping place and that other goods were avaible to the right people.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Perhaps he couldn't live with the fact that Phil Collins portrayed him on screen.


----------



## sospiro

^^ Fascinating snippets re the Great Train Robbery.


----------

